# Why do



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Why do so many expats wear baggy jeans and grey trainers !!!

I have never owned a pair of jeans and based on today's evidence never will ;-)

Sent using ExpatForum App


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I have baggy jeans.. well not so baggy now I have put weight on.
I also have trainers but not grey ones.

I wear jeans to work.. it is easier for me.

Today I have on a nice garden tea party dress.. I am going to mass.


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

Lanason said:


> Why do so many expats wear baggy jeans and grey trainers !!!
> 
> I have never owned a pair of jeans and based on today's evidence never will ;-)
> 
> Sent using ExpatForum App


 
I always wear jeans here because I use taxis and public transport and they are always dirty and jeans wash easily.


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Actually upon closer inspection, it appears that this is more of an American thing !!!!

Sent using ExpatForum App


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

COuld it possibly be because the once tight fitting jeans got baggier and baggier after each stomach bug and the once upon a time ever so white sneackers became dark shade of grey after a short walk in Cairo's filthy streets?


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Sonrisa said:


> COuld it possibly be because the once tight fitting jeans got baggier and baggier after each stomach bug and the once upon a time ever so white sneackers became dark shade of grey after a short walk in Cairo's filthy streets?


You would expect the opposite - as the waistline increases the jeans get tighter !! I swear these trainer were always grey :-(

Sent using ExpatForum App


----------



## txlstewart (Jun 20, 2010)

Lanason--not EVERY American dresses this way. (by the way, I've seen many British citizens dressed in a similar fashion as well, so this style knows no boundaries!). 

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

txlstewart said:


> Lanason--not EVERY American dresses this way. (by the way, I've seen many British citizens dressed in a similar fashion as well, so this style knows no boundaries!).
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


I did say "more" of an American thing. My straw poll today suggests - USA wins the contest - I was in road 9 in Maadi so maybe the sample was not statistically significant. The distribution having been skewed by the location and also it was a small sample (4 people) 

By the way 2 of the sample were me and my wife. Tee hee

Sent using ExpatForum App


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Lanason said:


> I did say "more" of an American thing. My straw poll today suggests - USA wins the contest - I was in road 9 in Maadi so maybe the sample was not statistically significant. The distribution having been skewed by the location and also it was a small sample (4 people)
> 
> By the way 2 of the sample were me and my wife. Tee hee
> 
> Sent using ExpatForum App




how can you be a sample... you said you have never owned a pair of jeans


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> how can you be a sample... you said you have never owned a pair of jeans


I think that proves he was not wearing baggy jeans then :clap2:


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

aykalam said:


> I think that proves he was not wearing baggy jeans then :clap2:


Let me put this simple

4 expats
2 me and Mrs = no jeans
2 American = baggy jeans

Hence conclusion - lies, damn lies and stats

Sent using ExpatForum App


----------

